# Sad news



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Very sad news. A very old friend of mine Sue Foster passed away after a long battle with cancer. She was the owner of two tackle shops, one in OC and the other in Fenwick Island. She was a legend in OC amongst fishermen and women and was an inspiration to many. I will miss getting up on Monday mornings and getting her weekly fishing report in my e-mail. So long Sue. If there are fish in Heaven, they better watch out.


----------



## KAYO (Jun 21, 2002)

Sad to hear. She was my fresh bunker friend. God be with you Sue.


Gregory


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Such sad news. 

I frequent her stores when in OC or Fenwick. 

I saw her last year at her Fenwick store, she eating lunch and talking to someone there.

She seemed to be doing OK.

I didn't want to interrupt their conversation to say Hello, now I wish I had.


She lost Ian a couple of years ago. He was a great guy.


I hope the remaining owners keep the stores open.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh, no! Her reports were the best!!! Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Too sad. She was always very nice and very helpful.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes sad news..

Capt Mike


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this. She was great to deal with, and had great reports each week.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

So sorry to hear this news. She was a kind and gentile lady and a friend to the fishing community. God be with you Sue.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

sad to hear. I remember fishing along side of her for tog on the bay side 15 years ago. I look forward to reading her reports every Monday.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

She is surely going to be missed - a local who really cared about fisherpeople...

Sandcrab


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

RIP Ms Sue !!!!
loved your reports and you will surely be missed !!!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Very sad an icon has passed.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Definitely going to miss reading those reports, whether online or in person, but mostly will miss that smile as you came through her door and your eyes met ... priceless!


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

This is very sad to hear. A huge blow to the Mid-Atlantic fishing community. Thoughts are with her family.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sue's reports online go back a long way. She put out more information about the Atlantic coast of Maryland and Delaware than any other person out there. Her death is a real loss to the surf fishing community.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Truly a great loss to the Delmarva fishing community. I send my condolences to her husband Bob and the rest of her friends and family. Such a great fisherwoman who truly enjoyed the sport and loved to share any info she had with fellow fisherman. She will surely be missed.

John


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I have never fished in MD. But I know the name well. Will miss her articles. She loved what she did.


----------

